# Matting and dog coats



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi
With the weather being bad we use Cara's outhwaites coat. Today I found her first mats on her chest where the strap goes. I got them out with the help of tropiclean de tangle and patience. 

Any remedies/tips to stop this happening .... Other than the obvious don't put a coat on her?

Kirstyxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahhaha, you have a cockapoo! only solution, keep brushing, or keep hair short. It is a constant battle for me to keep Lady matt free


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi i tend to keep wispa's under side short so it dries quicker and doesnt mat when i put her coat on. also any mats can be easily brushed out too. good luck with keeping on top of it all.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Guess this meansno more tangle free puppy coat .... Oh dear


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

the puppy coat is amazing....and yup Cara is at that age when it all goes to the wonderful world of matts! lol it'll be fine...just be diligent


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sorry but coats and jumpers mat thw coat. you just have to work with it.


----------

